
Stockholm hospital: pregnant women due for delivery: 7% infected with Covid-19 - tpmx
https://www.svt.se/nyheter/inrikes/coronatestar-alla-gravida-pa-forlossningen-sju-procent-smittade
======
tpmx
> \- Although there is a fairly high risk of the child becoming infected, it
> does not appear to cause any serious illness in the child. Most people will
> not notice that they have become infected. That is why we have judged that
> the attachment and breastfeeding belonging to the first period is so
> important and we see no reason to separate mother and child, says Karin
> Pettersson.

> Have any of the children tested positive?

> \- Of the 23 women, only a few children have been tested positive. None of
> the children have shown any signs of a bad effect, they have had the virus
> but no symptoms.

